# 8600GT M schrott?



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (5. Juli 2011)

Nabend Leute,
n Freund von mir hat folgendes Problem mit seinem 5 Jahre alten Notebook von one.de.

er hat im bios schon leichte Grafikfehler, die sich auf dem Desktop verschlimmern und dann auch teilweise Bluescreens beim booten.

Alle Temperaturen sind im grünen bereich.

Manchmal ist das Problem auch gar nicht da, dann läuft der Laptop ohne Probleme

Was kann man tun, um dieses Problem zu lösen??

System: T250 mit 2ghz/ 2GB RAM, nvidia 8600GT


----------



## Scorpio78 (5. Juli 2011)

Hatte das mit meinen Pavillion,...
Da war die GraKa auch hin, Junge!


----------



## bruderbethor (5. Juli 2011)

"Rikkert sagt in der Fotz* steck kein Leben mehr drin." 

JUNGE 

So auf deutsch:
Er kann ja versuchen sie zu Backen, aber ob das soviel bringt weiß ich nicht. Ist sie denn über einen MXM-Slot verbunden oder ist sie auf dem Mobo angelötet?

mfg


----------



## PsychoBitch (5. Juli 2011)

Gibts eventuell noch ein Garrantie anspruch?  Die 8600m gt ist ja von einem Serienfehler betroffen... 
Auch Apple hat es erwischt und dort wurde eine ausstausch Programm für defekte Laptops eingeführt, die genau einen solchen Fehler haben.
Villeicht gibt es sowas auch bei one.de ?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (5. Juli 2011)

ah, jungs.

also garantieanspruch is nich mehr^^. Dat Teil is 5 jahre alt.

naja ich pack mal windows neu drauf, mal kieken ob das was bringt.

Ja, sie ist über einen MXM-Slot angeschlossen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (5. Juli 2011)

Pack das GraKa-Modul, wenn das mit der neuinstallation nix bringt, bei 150-160 Grad für 30 minutenin den vorgeheizten Backofen. Schau aber, dass du sie in den Ofen hängst!
Ein Kollege von mit konnte so eine uralt 6800GT wieder zu leben erwecken, nen Versuch ist es Wert.


----------



## HAWX (5. Juli 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:
			
		

> Pack das GraKa-Modul, wenn das mit der neuinstallation nix bringt, bei 150-160 Grad für 30 minutenin den vorgeheizten Backofen. Schau aber, dass du sie in den Ofen hängst!
> Ein Kollege von mit konnte so eine uralt 6800GT wieder zu leben erwecken, nen Versuch ist es Wert.



150 sind meines Wissens zu viel! Ich würde es erstmal mit knapp unter 100 Grad versuchen. Steigern kann man immer


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du schon im BIOS fehler hast, wird eine Windows-Neuinstall nix bringen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (5. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> 150 sind meines Wissens zu viel! Ich würde es erstmal mit knapp unter 100 Grad versuchen. Steigern kann man immer


 
Aber 100 zu wenig, einigen wir uns auf 125, aber bitte nicht mit Umluft!


----------



## bruderbethor (6. Juli 2011)

Mach das mit dem Ofen aber es ist keine Dauerlösung ! Kauf eine neue MXM Karte (HD 3470) wenn er nur das Notebook weiter betreiben will ohne zu zocken ~50€ oder ne 9600GT bzw HD4670 wenn er was damit Zocken will kostet aber ne ganze Menge. Achte darauf das die neue Karte maximal MXM II ist, sost bekommste die nicht rein.

mxm ati | eBay
mxm geforce | eBay
MXM Upgrade Home Page

Die jetztige 8600m GT ist mit sicherheit Schrott, wenn sie schon im Bios Artefaktr wirft  Backen kann wie schon geschrieben, helfen aber erwarte keine Wunder, vorallem nicht auf Dauer.

mfg


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (6. Juli 2011)

ich versteh nur nich, warum so eine graka einfach so den Geist aufgibt...?

Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben, wie man einen Laptop aufmacht, ohne was zu zerstören.^^

Ich will mal schauen, ob der nich total verstaubt ist und wie das mit der graka aussieht.

diese MXM Karten sind ja gut teuer.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Juli 2011)

wie man nen laptop aufbekommt und zerlegt ist von modell zu modell verschieden, ich würds versuchen und wenn irgendwo was hakt mal bei google oder youtube schauen, da gibts zum teil recht gute video guides, dismantle nennt sich das zerlegen in dem fall 
beim acer von muttern musste für ram aufrüstung z.b. die tastatur ausgebaut werden


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (6. Juli 2011)

ok.
was sagt ihr dazu, dass trotz kaputter Graka 3dMark 2005 ohne Probleme läuft.
Wisst ihr wie heiss eine 8600GT M, ein notebookemainboard und ein Intel T2500 werden darf?


----------



## kriscom (6. Juli 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ah, jungs.
> 
> also garantieanspruch is nich mehr^^. Dat Teil is 5 jahre alt.
> 
> ...



 Na dann ausbauen und einmal backen, (hab ich schon 2mal gemacht, da rutscht einem das Herz in die Hose  ) nebenbei schon mal bei ebay nach einer neuen suchen, falls es sich lohnt. Oder gibt es mittlerweile richtige Händler mit vernünftigen Preisen?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (6. Juli 2011)

ich glaub die temeratursensoren sind nich mehr fit.

egal was ich mache, die cpu temps ändern sich nich.
erst nach einem neustart sind sie anders.


----------



## angelicanus (6. Juli 2011)

Ich habe bei meinem alten One Notebook auch mal die 8600mgt ausbauen müssen, um diese zu backen. Problem bei meinem One Notebook war, dass man quasi das ganze Teil komplett zerpflücken musste, um dann wirklich ganz zum Schluss die Graka ausbauen zu können. Hat mich ca. ne std gekostet, die Mühe war aber zum Glück nicht umsonst. Nach einer halben std bei 150°C Ober/Unterhitze lief das Teil wieder.
Bei Ebay hatte ich auch mehrfach mal nachgeschaut, aber die Preise sind meiner Meinung nach viel zu hoch.


----------



## kriscom (7. Juli 2011)

angelicanus schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem alten One Notebook auch mal die 8600mgt ausbauen müssen, um diese zu backen. Problem bei meinem One Notebook war, dass man quasi das ganze Teil komplett zerpflücken musste, um dann wirklich ganz zum Schluss die Graka ausbauen zu können. Hat mich ca. ne std gekostet, die Mühe war aber zum Glück nicht umsonst. Nach einer halben std bei 150°C Ober/Unterhitze lief das Teil wieder.
> Bei Ebay hatte ich auch mehrfach mal nachgeschaut, aber die Preise sind meiner Meinung nach viel zu hoch.



Ja in der Regel ist es viel Arbeit verbunden, die Preise waren schon immer jenseits eines guten P/L.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (7. Juli 2011)

oh jau, die teile sind viel zu teuer.

wisst ihr die Taste, mit der man beim one-notebook ins bios kommt?


----------



## kriscom (7. Juli 2011)

F2 ?!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (7. Juli 2011)

also f 2 is es schonmal nich.

vorm windows start steht was von shift-F10 to configure.

das funzt aber auch nich..


----------



## kriscom (7. Juli 2011)

Benutzerhandbuch?


----------



## SpeedyV6 (7. Juli 2011)

ich habe auch eine one-notebook, ich muss gleich ganz am Anfang (wenn das Herstellerlogo kommt) mit der rechten Maustaste  reinklicken, dann kommt ein Auswahlfenster wo ich von dort dann ins Bios komme


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (7. Juli 2011)

also das system läuft stabil und cod4 und 3dmark 2005 funzen auch.

nur jetzt hab ich ihn gerade ausgemacht und beim hochfahren waren die weissen Farben so komisch grün.

Was sagt mir das?
Temps sind soweit in ordnung


----------



## kriscom (9. Juli 2011)

keine Fehler mehr?


----------

